# Hooking up a stove range, all wires are black how do tell which is positive and negative and ground?



## darugg (Sep 17, 2010)

*Hooking up a stove range, all wires are black how do tell which is positive and negative and ground?*

Hooking up a stove range, all 3 wires are black how do tell which is positive and negative and ground?


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Use volt meter. Is it 220 volts


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

there is no positive or negative.

also, where in the world are you located? It makes a big difference.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

if it's 220v you will have 2 hots 1 ground


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Based on experience: IF all three _supply_ wires are black, then one of them should have another colored stripe, a "tracer" color, on it which would indicate the ground/neutral wire. This would be an older set-up with no dedicated ground. IF there is no wiring with any colored tracer on it, then I would say the wires need to be traced back to the panel, confirmed as to which each wire really is, and properly labeled. In today's world a dedicated ground should be put in at this time. David


----------

